# Billy Idol - Kirsten Borchard Photoshoot 2005 (x40)



## Claudia (7 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (7 Dez. 2011)

Klasse der Sabberkönig mit der tollen Mucke 










​


----------



## Q (8 Dez. 2011)

nicht totzukriegen  :thx: für Billy :thumbup:


----------



## Padderson (8 Dez. 2011)

scheisse is der alt geworden
:thx:für die Ernüchterung


----------



## RKCErika (16 Dez. 2011)

Cool collection - thank you!


----------

